# Peeling issues with cat food?



## KittyCatKate (Dec 5, 2014)

Anyone else struggle with opening the foods that have the plastic pull covers? I have very sensitive and smooth fingers so I can't always grip the dang things. My friend laughs at me when she sees me opening them. Anyways... I have to use a knife to get them open and if I don't use it all, I have to then put it in a zip lock baggy and stick it in the fridge. It is a pain in the butt really. I have seen them auto feeders for dry, do you think there is a way I can store wet food in it? I end up wasting so much food because I have to leave it out in the morning. I would 9 hours a day. They don't touch dry and the cans are even harder for me to open so I don't bother. I usually do them Fancy Feast apatizer things because they have less to go to waste.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't think those appetizers are meant as complete meals - that is why they are called appetizers but I may be wrong. You may want to just go with regular cans of cat food with pull tops.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I use cans with the pop tops. Occasionally I get one where the tab breaks and I waste it... which burns my biscuits since I can't seem to get them open with a can opener.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The Appetizers are not even close to being a complete meal. If that is the bulk of your cat's diet you are setting them up for all kinds of nutritional deficiencies.

They make a tool for popping can lids, Bed Bath & Beyond or your local kitchen store should have it. You can probably find it on Amazon too.

There are also foods that come in pouches. You can either tear them or use scissors.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

I use a butter knife to pop the tab. If the tab breaks, i use a spoon or knife to pry it open.

I buy all food in bulk and large cans. The fridge isn't a hassle but I am more willing to use it to save some money.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Fancy Feast appetizers are NOT a complete diet whatsoever... they're a treat or supplement to a regular diet, like others have said. If you're feeding those alone... PLEASE stop! Get a complete diet for your kitty. 

If you prefer plastic containers, get something like Meow Mix... not the best food by far, but atleast it's a complete diet! Or even better, Weruva's line called Cats In The Kitchen are pouches that are plastic pouches, super easy to open. There are other brands that have these, as well.


----------



## Smaughunter (Feb 14, 2014)

I have been mainly feeding the Nature's Variety Instinct canned and these have those pop tops. So far it hasn't been a problem but I have come across stubborn tabs on other cans which I have had to pry up with a knife. Have you looked at the large wellness cans? They have a regular top you open with a can opener and you can store the extra for the next feed/feeds in the fridge. I store my extra in a deli cup I can wash and re-use. Hope this helps. I also agree with pp about making sure the food you feed is a complete diet, the can or pouch should say something like complete diet for all life stages.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

yep, I've had issues with the plastic pull covers. It's like someone drank too much coffee that works on the "seal & box" department! lol

No, I do understand. I suffer from arthritis in my right hand (bad accident, lifetime ago) IF I think they just have to have one of those with that kind of top and I can't get it open that day, I take a knife and cut it open. 
I tend to use a lot of the little tins with pop tops and I use a spoon to lift the tab. I have used loads of food pouches that are tear top but again, the fingers so I use scissors.

You can leave the wet food down for a good few hours before you worry about throwing it away. OR you can just get another cat dish, put the leftover food in that, cover it with cling film, put in the fridge. When you take it out, do a few seconds in the microwave, (not hot, just barely warm) and serve.

Goodluck with your servant duties to your little fur-master lol


----------

